# wulfrik the wanderer



## Tom132 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi there, 

I have searched for related threads but couldn't find anything, so I thought I start one.

I love the Wulfrik model and want to include him in my army. 

The big question/hesitation I have with him how to use him? His ambushing rule sounds cool and really good at first, but on second thoughts is it worth the gamble? 

And how does he compare to an exalted for the same price? 


Cheers for any replies


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have used him occasionally because I like the theme and look of Marauders enough not to be too bothered if they are competitive.

I don't find the ambush rule reliable enough to hang a plan around it. However, if you are not playing closed list, having Wulfrik makes your opponent to choose between ignoring the threat and deploying more conservatively in case you do decide to ambush. Obviously this is less useful against armies with enough units to force you to choose how you are deploying him before the have most of the army on the table.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

As with anything like this, it ultimately depends on what style of army you are playing and what the sitrep is when he marches onto the board.

One thing a friend of mine used to do (until we all got semi-wise) was use the maneuver as mid-game flank securing.


----------

